# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  A snake from Bintulu

## kuching

An unidentified species of small snake found near the jungle stream at Bintulu. I found this species before at Sibu. I think is probably a _Boiga_.






Boiga sp.












Releasing.....

----------


## MrTree

http://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/sna...mock-viper.htm

----------


## kuching

> http://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/sna...mock-viper.htm



Thanks for the link. :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

Haha.. was just about to post... JH so fast..haha.. Good find though..don't usually see these guys that often.

----------

